# JLM DPF Cleaner



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the only time something like this might be an option is if someone ignores the "DPF Full" message and drives to the point where the dealer cannot possibly do a manual regen any more. I am not sure what that threshold is. 

I don't see how the other stuff that you put in your fuel tank would make any difference. The DPF will still do what it's supposed to. 

Are you thinking this might be an option for some instead of a manual regen? I really can't say if I think that's a good idea or not.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Im not willing to risk a 1,000$ filter to try.If GM was smart they would make it easy to remove it, open it up and be able to simply clean it up and good to go. or even smarter the aftermarket industry..... or make a slightly cheaper alternative to make $


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I wouldn't.


----------

